# Unterschied bei Eclipse zwischen Release und Debug



## puck (18. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätt da mal gern eine wahrscheinlich wirklich dumme Frage:
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Release und dem Debug-Build in Eclipse?
Ich habe gerade mit Cdt ein C++-Programm erstellt. Bestehend aus einem Server und einem Client. Diese konnten sich in der Dubug-Version nicht gegenseitig erreichen. Dann habe ich einfach mal so ein Release-Build erzeugt und voila... es geht.
Gibt es irgendwelche Restriktionen bezüglich des Debug-Builds?

Oder liegt es wohl doch an etwas anderem?

Gruss Christian


----------



## Wildcard (18. Sep 2008)

Vielleicht eher in einem C(++) Forum fragen als in einem Java Forum. Für die Java IDE gibt es derartiges nicht.


----------



## puck (23. Sep 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht eher in einem C(++) Forum fragen als in einem Java Forum. Für die Java IDE gibt es derartiges nicht.



Ja, das ist richtig. Ich glaube die Idee automatisch ein Template anzulegen für Debug und Release kommt von Visual Studio.
Also versucht man das mit Cdt nachzubilden.
Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht und der Unterschied ist schon selbst erklärend:
Im Debug-Build wird gegen die Debug-Bibliotheken gelinkt. Es werden auch sämtlich Optimierungen ausgeschaltet.
Im Release-Build wird gegen die Normalen Runtime-Bibliotheken gelinkt. Hier wird alles optimiert was möglich ist.
Das Debug-Build ist auf einem Rechner nicht lauffähig, welcher nicht die Debug-Bibliotheken installiert hat! 

Jo, so ist das.   :idea: 

Gruss Christian


----------

